# Moving to the UK - renting out home in SA - managing agents?



## John__Q (Apr 21, 2012)

I"m moving to the UK probably by the end of the year. Does anyone know any good reputable managing agents? I would like to rent out my house in Cape Town and turn over the managing of the rent/maintenance etc to a good agency. 

Anyone in a similar situation that can recommended a good agency?


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

John__Q said:


> I"m moving to the UK probably by the end of the year. Does anyone know any good reputable managing agents? I would like to rent out my house in Cape Town and turn over the managing of the rent/maintenance etc to a good agency.
> 
> Anyone in a similar situation that can recommended a good agency?


Yes,three strong bits of advice.
two moths rent as a deposit, the rent is increased for the first six months to build up the second deposit, and build a clause into the Rental Agent contract that they need to leave a percentage of their finders and management fee in a trust account in case they do not enforce the rent collection for the last month.
If they dont agree. find someone who does.

Ride the agent to make sure they carry out frequent inspections.

Install a a pay as you go electricity meter.
if the tenant does not pay his electricity it is added to your rates bill.


----------



## John__Q (Apr 21, 2012)

Thanks for the info - I'll def look into that. I already have a pay as you go meter - so all set there.


----------

